# Cleaning



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am curious what everyone's methods of cleaning their incubators? A bleach solution? Good old soap and water? Commercial sanitizer?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bleach and water here. But it also depends on what is being used and where. Bleach only works of the very bottom of my turn-x. All the rest is soap and water since bleach could cause problems with the metal components.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Water with a dash of bleach, or a bleach wipe, have to make sure it says contains bleach...then I go over it once or twice with just a wet cloth with only water to rinse off any residue.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohh, and if it were styro, not sure how to clean. Mine is lined with insulation board, the silver stuff.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a bleach solution I use to clean my indoor garden supplies, I think the mix may be too strong for the incubator, which is why I ask. 
I also have some sanitizer from brewing beer, odorless and very effective. I may try that stuff and then rinse with plain water afterwards.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> I have a bleach solution I use to clean my indoor garden supplies, I think the mix may be too strong for the incubator, which is why I ask.
> I also have some sanitizer from brewing beer, odorless and very effective. I may try that stuff and then rinse with plain water afterwards.


That could work very well. I can detect the bleach smell even if little is used. I'm guessing what you have leaves no odor behind?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

No odor. It's for sanitizing bottles and kegs.. Really do not want a soapy taste when you have waited a year for a craft beer to age. It's high dollar stuff


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Vinegar, Dawn, and warm water.


----------

